# Error when trying to migrate Apple Photos library into Lightroom CC



## benzy (Jan 9, 2019)

I am trying to use the migration tool to migrate my apple photos library. But after I start, it sits at 1% progress for a while, then I get an error window saying "Could not access apple photos library".

I have read this help page (Resolve issues while migrating Apple Photos to Lightroom CC) and checked each point:
- My photos are stored locally (not on an external drive)
- I use iCloud Photos, my library is setup as the "Use as System Photo Library"
- I have it set to Download Originals and the status of the sync is complete (ie not uploads or downloads happening)
- I have just repaired the library using the repair tool, and waited for everything to subsequently upload to the cloud again
- My copy of Lightroom is legit!

So the only thing left is this issue they describe where:

Apple Photos Library is locked and inaccessible. This can happen when the Apple Photos database is locked by a viewer application of services working on Photos Library for updating the data.
But I don't really understand how to check that? I have selected the apple photos library package in the Pictures folder and done a Show Info, and the Locked checkbox is unchecked. So I don't think that is the issue. Is there something else that might be causing it to be locked/inaccessible?

Or any other ideas of what I can check to get this to work?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2019)

Daft question, but tried a reboot? Sometimes that works wonders.


----------



## benzy (Jan 10, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Daft question, but tried a reboot? Sometimes that works wonders.


Not daft - I always remind my Mum to do this 

I did try restarting with a few different sequences - restart and go straight to Lightroom and try vs restart, open photos and allow to update to iCloud, then try, etc.  But no luck. 

I found this video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMMI9k_XdPQ) where he describes (at about 5:50) having the same issue and a series of restarts fixed it. So will give it another go. But it sounds like it was random.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2019)

I think I've already seen you post on the bug forum, but if I'm imagining it, then I think it's one Adobe needs to investigate.


----------



## benzy (Jan 12, 2019)

Yes someone else suggested to post there. So we will see what they say. Thanks


----------



## benzy (Jan 12, 2019)

Think I just solved this. It is in fact a permissions issue. 

I went to System Preferences > Security & Privacy > Privacy
Then I selected the Photos app in the left column
I could see the Adobe Lightroom CC app listed there, but the box allowing access was unchecked - check this box

Then I went back to Lightroom and tried the migration again. This time I got a system pop up asking if Lightroom CC could have access to the Photos app. I said Yes, then it ran.

So it seems that for some reason this system pop up didn't work the first time around, meaning I had to follow the steps above to manually allow access.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 19, 2019)

Oh well done Benzy! Thanks for the update.


----------

